# [solved]emerge kopete. fehler

## skydoom

hallo leute,

emerge kopete bringt mir folgendes:

```
[...]

avdeviceconfig.cpp:(.text+0xc96): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::QGLWidget(QWidget*, char const*, QGLWidget const*, unsigned int)'

.libs/avdeviceconfig.o: In function `AVDeviceConfig::AVDeviceConfig(QWidget*, char const*, QStringList const&)':

avdeviceconfig.cpp:(.text+0x1156): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::QGLWidget(QWidget*, char const*, QGLWidget const*, unsigned int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[5]: *** [kcm_kopete_avdeviceconfig.la] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kopete-3.5.10/kopete/kopete/config/avdevice'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kopete-3.5.10/kopete/kopete/config'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kopete-3.5.10/kopete/kopete'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kopete-3.5.10/kopete'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kopete-3.5.10'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4494:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3254:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *             environment, line 3269:  Called kde_src_compile 'make'

 *             environment, line 3261:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

 *  The die message:

 *   died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4:

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4494:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3254:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *             environment, line 3269:  Called kde_src_compile 'make'

 *             environment, line 3261:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

 *  The die message:

 *   died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/environment'.

 *

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/usr/kde/3.5/share/config' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

was is da los?

meine USE-Variable:

 *Quote:*   

> USE="-gtk -gnome svg hal X arts qt3 qt4 mp3 kde dvd alsa cdr xml mysql pam-mysql imap libwww maildir sasl ssl apache2 php png samba vhosts"
> 
> 

 

emerge --info:

```
server dennis # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6420_@_2.13GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 26 Jul 2009 10:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa apache2 arts berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv imap ipv6 isdnlog kde libwww maildir midi mp3 mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pam-mysql pcre perl php png pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection samba sasl session spl ssl svg sysfs tcpd unicode vhosts x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

grüße

dennisLast edited by skydoom on Wed Jul 29, 2009 3:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *Quote:*   

> undefined reference to `QGLWidget

 da würde ich zunächst qt und kdelibs neu bauen

```
emerge -av1 qt:3 kdelibs
```

----------

## skydoom

hab ich so gemacht, selbiger fehler...

----------

## AmonAmarth

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-776132-start-25.html?sid=cc8914115393865122f6b8fb43a48288

qt mit oder ohne opengl?

----------

## skydoom

okay, nach dem setzen von opengl als use-flag konnte ich es emergen...

allerdings erscheint beim einrichten kein einziger dienst, und er stürzt ab...

```
(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 0xb60c4700 (LWP 5272)]

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

[KCrash handler]

#6  0x08085954 in ?? ()

#7  0x0869c0d4 in ?? ()

#8  0xbfd33010 in ?? ()

#9  0xbfd32f48 in ?? ()

#10 0xb6c9d49e in QDialog::staticMetaObject ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#11 0xb6c9d79b in QDialog::qt_invoke () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#12 0xb6ca1572 in QWizard::qt_invoke () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#13 0xb7379c8b in KWizard::qt_invoke () from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeui.so.4

#14 0x080857c2 in ?? ()

#15 0x0865e688 in ?? ()

#16 0x0000002f in ?? ()

#17 0xbfd33054 in ?? ()

#18 0xb6d9dff4 in ?? () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#19 0x08690c00 in ?? ()

#20 0x00000000 in ?? ()

```

----------

## skydoom

ah, ich seh grad, wenn ich kopete als root starte, kann ich icq beim einrichten auswählen...also denk ich, da läuft mit den berechtigungen was nicht richtig?!

grüße

dennis

----------

## 69719

Aktivier mal das USE FLag oscar (Enable Oscar (AIM/ICQ) IM protocol support).

----------

## skydoom

Hab ich gemacht, nun konnte ich beim einrichten icq auswählen.

Allerdings, wenn ich versuche zu connecten, dann passiert erstmal gar nichts, meine kontaktliste wird nicht geladen und es erscheint ********* wurde getrennt (*** meine icqnummer).

Es erscheint auch nichts in der /var/log/messages, oder gibts da ne extra log? 

man ey, langsam nervt das -.-

grüße

dennis

----------

## Max Steel

Der 3.5er Kopete läuft meines Wissens nach nciht mit ICQ, zumindest nichtmehr, da sperrt sich ICQ dagegen, da hilft entweder nur ein Update auf den 4er, oder das umsteigen auf einen alternativen Messenger (zum Beispiel Pidgin kann ich empfehlen).

----------

## skydoom

seh ich das richtig, pidgin ist mit pseudo-grafik, also in der konsole, ausgestattet?

hach man...nagut...

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm eigentlich nicht...

Wobei ich sehe gerade, das ncurses USE-Flag ist drin, *grübel*

```
[ebuild  N    ] net-im/pidgin-2.5.8  USE="bonjour dbus gstreamer gtk ncurses nls perl spell -debug -doc -eds -gadu -gnutls -groupwise -meanwhile -networkmanager -prediction -qq -sasl -silc -tcl -tk -zephyr" 8,054 kB
```

----------

## skydoom

ah, okay, das erklärt einiges, es geht auch mit grafischer oberfläche  :Smile: 

also, es ist echt ne gute alternative, wobei ich von früher noch kopete in erinnerung hatte und gut damit klar kam...

aber die frage die sich mir stellt,...wieso blockt icq kopete?

grüße

dennis

----------

## firefly

ICQ blokiert nicht kopete an sich sondern alle Clients, welche nicht Protokoll in der neusten Version unterstützen. Und anscheinen kann kopete in der qt3/kde3.x version das neue Protokoll nicht.

----------

## skydoom

ah, alles klar, okay...danke für eure hilfe  :Smile: 

grüße

dennis

----------

## musv

Kopete-4.x läuft hier prima.

----------

## skydoom

ich hab mal wegen kopete-4.2.4-r1 geschaut, da muss ich eine menge unmasken...

hmm...vllt probier ich es mal...

----------

## skydoom

joa, es schaut ganz gut aus  :Smile: 

allerdings hab ich noch ein kleines problemchen...

bei allen in meiner kontaktliste erscheine ich als offline...egal welchen status ich bei mir einstelle. 

Wieder eine Macke von Icq, oder meine Schuld  :Very Happy:  ?

grüße

dennis

edit: hat sich geklärt, alles funktioniert, kein problem, hatte nur komischerweise alles kontakte in der liste "immer invisible"...dankeschön an alle helfer  :Smile: 

----------

## TheViperMan

Hi!

Nachdem ich auf einem frisch installierten gentoo das gleiche Problem hatte, ICQ wollte im Kopete nicht verbinden und sagte mir immer sofort, dass mein Account getrennt wurde habe ich mal gesucht und diesen Thread hier gefunden. Was ich merkwürdig fand, auf meinem Laptop läuft ICQ mit Kopete-0.12.7 einwandfrei. Ich habe einen Eintrag in der kopeterc gefunden, diese Datei befindet sich im home-Verzeichnis ~/.kde/share/config

Darin habe ich folgenden Eintrag gefunden, der im frisch installierten Kopete nicht vorhanden war:

[ICQVersion]

Build=1042

ClientId=266

ClientString=ICQ Client

Country=us

Lang=en

Major=6

Minor=5

Other=0

Point=0

Dieser Eintrag steht nach den [HTML Settings]

Ich habe ihn auf meinen frisch installierten System eingefügt und jetzt funktioniert ICQ auch hier wieder im Kopete-0.12.7 einwandfrei.

Ich vermute, der Eintrag ist vorhanden, weil ich auf meinem Laptop mal KDE4 installiert hatte und wieder auf KDE3.5 downgegradet habe.

Gruß Viper

----------

